
Show HN: Emoji to Image - xudhinao
https://emoji.aranja.com
======
billpg
What license (if any) are these images under?

~~~
xudhinao
The best resource for this I've found is here:
[https://blog.emojipedia.org/who-owns-emoji/](https://blog.emojipedia.org/who-
owns-emoji/)

